# Should I get a Marimo?



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

So I've been hearing a lot about Marimo Moss Balls lately. I was just wondering exactly what kind of benefits they provide.
I'm assuming they do something to reduce ammonia and give something for bacteria to stick on, which are both things that would be advantageous for me.
I have a 3gal Kritter Keeper with a Whisper 3i filter right now. Would I benefit from getting a moss ball?

-MadameDesu


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I just ordered one for my 3 gallon. : )


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Where did you order it from?


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

I have seen moss balls for sale at the local pet co, around $5. I don't believe they were labeled marimo, just sold as moss balls.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Aren't those the synthetic ones?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They run about $10 in my local petsmart.. so prices vary. I plan on ordering a few online since that is just too much o-o
The funny thing I've heard about moss balls, is that they act like their alive.. If you don't secure them, even with no current, some of them will swim around the bottom of your tank, and even climb up your tank walls o-o
They catch debris like old food and fish poop cause of this, so you can rinse it out every week. 
Also.. if you get one.. you have to name it.. o-O


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

There are many benefits to having marimo moss (though not actually moss) balls in your tank as well as similar plants like java moss. For one, they help maintain water quality and consume ammonia, but unless 50% of your tank is planted then it won't leave a big dent on ammonia

they are almost an interactive plant, they will be seen moving around in the tank and skidding below the surface of the water. They do this to attain to preferred conditions. 

They will pick up algae and help with controlling it, most of the time it won't even grow.... Even thought hey are technically "algae" they seem to prevent it from growing

They do have a few requirements though. Like they need to be cleaned out every 1 week caused y debris pickup, along with turning onto a different side as if they stay on one side permanatly it starts to turn a brownish color

They do require some light and do much better in a dim light as in high light they seem to develop unsightly brown spots, but don't neccisarilly need any added fertilizers unless the conditions are undesirable


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

These are not synthetic, just green moss balls in betta cups. Ill go back and check up on them. I thought about picking one up but went with some other plants and deco.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I ordered mine from ebay for like five bucks. : )


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I may get one, if not for anything but the fact that Rosie seems bored. Maybe a new tank mate will cheer her up a bit


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got marimo balls for my goldfish tank as they can tolerate the cooler water and give them something to nibble on. Marimo are a type of algae and don't actually move on their own nor have I seen any evidence of them helping with algae. They move due to water currents and fish interaction. If you are looking for something to help with water quality, there are better plants for that (anarcharis, hornwort, duckweed, water sprite). Marimo is slow-growing and not great at helping water quality. If you want something interesting for your tank then go ahead. But it's not going to help with water quality.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.marimoballs.com/
Actually koimaiden they CAN move on their own. This is because algae isn't a plant, it's a plant like protist, a separate kingdom of life.. Kind of like amoeba. I'm sure if you had just a light in one part of the tank, it would sense it and move over there, even without a current.. Protists have a special light sensing "organ" in them, and the ability to move towards it.


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of christmas moss? I came across some at pet super market. Picked it up and put it in my small betta tank. It only like 40 ozs but I have been using it for new fish and sick fish. My new orange and white male hmpk seems to like hiding under it. Dosn't seem to change the water quality, I'm not a fan of fake plants, so I'm trying a few different things. Seem to be having a lot of luck with mondo grass.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

brettwashere said:


> Anyone ever heard of christmas moss? I came across some at pet super market. Picked it up and put it in my small betta tank. It only like 40 ozs but I have been using it for new fish and sick fish. My new orange and white male hmpk seems to like hiding under it. Dosn't seem to change the water quality, I'm not a fan of fake plants, so I'm trying a few different things. Seem to be having a lot of luck with mondo grass.


Christmas Moss is a low maintenance plant, and a good choice. I wish we had it here.
Mondo grass is not an aquatic plant.. and will start to rot after a while, keep an eye on it.


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, I bought the only moss I saw. PetSmart sells mondo grass out of an aquarium, claiming they are aquatic. I will keep a close eye on it. I've also tried anacris which seems to loose leaves and clutter the bottom of the tank. Something called dollarwort I believe and sagattaria. Came across some betta bulbs, petco had the best deal, and if they come in good I'm going to plant all my tanks and do away with alot of these plants. Great to have a place to come and chat about aquarium plants and whatnot.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A lot of aquatic plants melt down- lose all their leaves- when placed in different water conditions.. Usually they will regenerate if you have what they need.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Marimo Balls
> Actually koimaiden they CAN move on their own. This is because algae isn't a plant, it's a plant like protist, a separate kingdom of life.. Kind of like amoeba. I'm sure if you had just a light in one part of the tank, it would sense it and move over there, even without a current.. Protists have a special light sensing "organ" in them, and the ability to move towards it.


But marimo algae is a plant. There are some things that we call algae that are protists and even prokaryotes (algae isn't a very scientific term lol). Marimos are made of the algae _Aegagropila linnaei_ which is in the kingdom Plantae (plants). Protists are of the kingdom Protista. Marimo only move due to wave action which causes their circular shape. Moving up and down in the water column is caused by oxygen production at different times in the day and also happens in other floating plants. 

They are a great beginner plant as they really can survive everywhere but in complete darkness. Marimo and anubias are great beginner plants. Nearly impossible to kill! Anarcharis can be picky as some species have higher light demands. Mondo grass isn't an aquatic plant. I have the stuff growing in my backyard. It can stand its roots being wet for a while but it's not going to survive long-term.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Forget all the beneficial stuff, they're fun to look at! I have 2. One in Goblins tank and one in the little shrimp tank. My shrimp love to nom on Gargoyle and Gremlin. I've seen Goblin even nudging it around the tank.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I forgot to name my moss balls! I feel bad, so now I have Igor and Nurse  Igor is all lumpy and Nurse is in my hospital tank


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

They are also available on aquabid! But watch out...cuz aquabid is VERY ADDICTIVE!
And stay away from the betta bid/sale area....I'm up 5 tanks since I found aquabid...1 30gal, 1 20g, 3 10g, 2 5gal, 1 2.5g, and one 10gallon? Tub for betta love nest...

But, I did find some wonderful plant deals!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I just ordered one from eBay and it should be here in 3 weeks or so (hey, the shipping was free!)
I need to start brainstorming names for it, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep saying I'm going to get one and I never have.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my gawsh I thought all algae were Protista Dx my bad.
Stupid Marimo sites saying they move on their own.. I'll hopefully be getting some nano and maybe a large one online


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

sooo they dont benefit the tank by cleaning up excess "dirt"?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Oh my gawsh I thought all algae were Protista Dx my bad.
> Stupid Marimo sites saying they move on their own.. I'll hopefully be getting some nano and maybe a large one online


No worries. Algae isn't a very scientific term. What we call algae is all over the figurative taxonomic board. I honestly didn't know what they were so I went to look it up. I found a lot of scientific articles about them. The japanese really treasure them. 



OMGemily said:


> sooo they dont benefit the tank by cleaning up excess "dirt"?


The won't clean up the crude that you vacuum out, but they will take in some ammonia. You'll still need to do your water changes, but there will be a little less ammonia in the tank. Plus they are fuzzy. ^-^


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Oh my gawsh I thought all algae were Protista Dx my bad.
> Stupid Marimo sites saying they move on their own.. I'll hopefully be getting some nano and maybe a large one online


I've had mine randomly float and sink, and the water movement moves the ball, then it'll sink in a different position.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Also.. if you get one.. you have to name it.. o-O


Name it hmm...

I bought one yesterday from Petsmart for like $6ish. It was in a little cup like the bettas are and was on the same rack as their food.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

Mandy Pandy said:


> Name it hmm...
> 
> I bought one yesterday from Petsmart for like $6ish. It was in a little cup like the bettas are and was on the same rack as their food.


 in the petsmart near me theyre on the same shelf as the bettas themselves haha 
betta, betta, betta...moss?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Plus they are fuzzy. ^-^


++1
And they make a farting noise after you squeeze them and put them back in the tank!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Darn it...now I want one! :::trots off to look for fuzzy, mossy ball:::


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Mandy Pandy said:


> Name it hmm...
> 
> I bought one yesterday from Petsmart for like $6ish. It was in a little cup like the bettas are and was on the same rack as their food.


Lucky. Ours are in the actual community tanks (picking up tons of fish diseases I'm sure) and cost $8.99. More than I'm willing to pay for a plant  Hopefully I will get some online soon. I want the tiny nano ones and want to try 2 out in one of these for good luck (according to superstition) 
http://cdn.dealsnavigator.com/wp-co...-deal-bulk-purchase-like-groupon-malaysia.jpg
http://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu271/gmh81/misc/NanoMarimo4.jpg
The things are freaking adorable.


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Geezse, now you've got me in on this as well. I WILL NOT BUY ONE... you CANNOT make me... besides, if I go back to the store I might get this orange veil tail I saw.
OP: I've heard they are fun to own and they do clean a bit of the ammonia out of the water and I've heard they can collect fish food (on accident) if the current or fish or you move them about the tank. It can't hurt to put one or to in a hospital tank to give sick fish something to play with.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

All must bow before the power of the marimo. ^_~


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

IndeedPanda said:


> Geezse, now you've got me in on this as well. I WILL NOT BUY ONE... you CANNOT make me... besides, if I go back to the store I might get this orange veil tail I saw.


::range veil tail?::: Best fish ever! I bet it would love a moss ball to play with...


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

Went to petsmart to grab some more plants on sale. They do have the marimo for 5.99 if you sign up for their FREE rewards card. Thought about it, but spent my money on other aquatics and decor.


----------

